# Avalon b&t sale !!!!!!



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

This saturday 18jul15 from 1000-1300. 

Ill be there giving away as much matrix products as i can for *** free *** i will use this time to explain presentations, colors, rigs, terminal tackle rods reels, trends in hot bites along with answering any questions anyone might have. I get a lot of pm's asking who, what, when, where, why and how this will be a great time to meet and a good time for me to explain. Hope to see you all there in support of our local tackle shop and proud sponsors helping make this possible.
Okay guys got the new word of what is going to be there a raffle free pizza and drinks the people you can expect to see you there are FWC
Coast Guard
Sunsect repellents 
cobia candy Jigs
wave spin reels 
rod repairs
possibly radio stations wig and Kat country 

plus these guys are the live bait headquarters will have a full stock of live shrimp
finger mullet 
Pin fish 
Fiddler crabs
Croakers
sand fleas
eels which is seasonal
nightcrawlers
earthworms
red worms
meal worms
crickets 
crappie minnows 
and shiners

Plus games and casting competitions FOR THE KIDS AND ALL

Tight lines and good fishin


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have been wanting to stop in, check there shrimp out. They gotta be better size than down the road?? May as well stop in amd see what the matrix fuss is about


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh you can bring me my free samples tomorrow night!!!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Please, please, please don't read this as if I'm bashing you or Avalon Bait and Tackle.

But, I do have to ask a question.

How do businesses stay in business by GIVING away free products? 

Aren't they in business to make money? I could understand them having a general sale or having special pricing for the Grand Opening. But, how is it making money by giving away free stuff?

Help me understand.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

60hertz said:


> Please, please, please don't read this as if I'm bashing you or Avalon Bait and Tackle.
> 
> But, I do have to ask a question.
> 
> ...


This isn't 100% but Limit-It-Out is sponsored by Matrix so he more then likely has a bunch of products that he is being generous with and with the type of guy he is, he likes to give folks a little more knowledge fer their arsenal of fishing tactics and weapons...:thumbsup:


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Plus, soft plastics get tore up. They are gambling that you will like them and go buy more. It's marketing. Hell, it's working, I want to try some.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Cory S. said:


> Plus, soft plastics get tore up. They are gambling that you will like them and go buy more. It's marketing. Hell, it's working, I want to try some.


I'm not sponsored, and never used them until I saw Josh and Sawyer killing em on it....bought a couple packs and killed em on em!!! SOLD! They are not like a bass worm and you can catch quite a few fish before it's all jacked up....Will be out tonight so look fer the report tomorrow.....


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess I'm just missing something, maybe I'm just old, slow, and stupid.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

A free sample is never a bad thing. As Cory said, they are counting on that the customer will like them and buy more.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

60hertz said:


> I guess I'm just missing something, maybe I'm just old, slow, and stupid.


It is called "Marketing your Product"

Lets say he gives you a dozen for FREE.

For the next three months you use them on your next three fishing trips, and fall in love with them. You are going to replace them. And then they have a customer. The best way to sell a product is place it in the hands of a potential customer.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Same reason you get free samples of food at Walmart, or a free taste of wine at a liquor store!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

It is just like a "good" drug dealer marketing crack cocaine --- give out a few free samples, get them hooked on it , and they will then come to you to buy more !! I just wish someone would do that with beer !


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm going to try an explain my question again....

Let's assume I'm the owner of a new car parts store.

I'm having a grand opening event.

A guy, let's just say he's with a brake company, announces that he'll be there giving away free brake pads.

How does this help "ME" - the owner of the business?

I could understand giving away hats, or stickers, or keychains or something.

But, giving away something that I'm trying to sell in my store seems like an unconventional way for me to make money.

Guess it's a hashtag kind of thing? #idontunderstand


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Because it drives traffic to the business. They are banking that you won't just go for the free samples, but walk around the store. Hopefully you like the store and it's staff and it becomes your regular bait and tackle store. Almost all grand openings feature something similar.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

And when you need more crack, you go back to Avalon B&T to pick them up.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

60hertz said:


> I'm going to try an explain my question again....
> 
> Let's assume I'm the owner of a new car parts store.
> 
> ...


If I understand this correctly it is not the store giving the products away, it is Lim-It-Out, he is a sponsored representative of the Matrix company. He is having a fishing seminar about this product on Saturday at Avalon B&T store. The store makes out by having increased traffic due to the free samples and words of wisdom from Lim-It-Out. If you're like me, if I find myself at a tackle store then I will pick up some other things I need while there. Matrix makes out by getting an up and coming, regionally produced product, that is very inexpensive to produce, into the hands of fishermen that will come back and buy more, if they like them. Actual production cost of a bag of soft plastics has to be almost nothing.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

60hertz said:


> I'm going to try an explain my question again....
> 
> Let's assume I'm the owner of a new car parts store.
> 
> ...


From a 30+ year self employed business point breaking it down to the simplest form possible. 

He generously hands you a pack, no charge. You feel very fortunate to have scooped up on this offer. You use them, like them, as you’re loading your last fish in the boat after limiting out, WHAT is going through your mind as you realize your running low and want to restock for your next trip? 
BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!! His gift, His customer service, his nice shop, the warm fuzzy that you had while driving off with the free'bee's, the fact that you want this guy around for a long time because of your shopping experience.

Now pick the shopping experience that you had last time you were in Wally World and dealing with the "Walmartians". Compare the two.

This scenario could fit most any product (within reason). I have traveled many miles out of my way in the past to frequent a business model such as this, just to make sure that I show support for their kind efforts to make my shopping experience all that it can be.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

*Okay guys got the new word of what is going to be there a raffle free pizza and drinks the people you can expect to see you there are FWC
Coast Guard
Sunsect repellents 
cobia candy Jigs
wave spin reels 
rod repairs
possibly radio stations wig and Kat country 

plus these guys are the live bait headquarters will have a full stock of live shrimp
finger mullet 
Pin fish 
Fiddler crabs
Croakers
sand fleas
eels which is seasonal
nightcrawlers
earthworms
red worms
meal worms
crickets 
crappie minnows 
and shiners

Plus games and casting competitions FOR THE KIDS AND ALL*


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Boatjob1 said:


> From a 30+ year self employed business point breaking it down to the simplest form possible.
> 
> He generously hands you a pack, no charge. You feel very fortunate to have scooped up on this offer. You use them, like them, as you’re loading your last fish in the boat after limiting out, WHAT is going through your mind as you realize your running low and want to restock for your next trip?
> BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!! His gift, His customer service, his nice shop, the warm fuzzy that you had while driving off with the free'bee's, the fact that you want this guy around for a long time because of your shopping experience.
> ...


I guess I just see things differently.

Scenario #2:

I go to the store, kick the tires, pickup a bag of Matrix and walk out.

I fish with my free ones, and like them. 

Go to Amazon.com, click, click, click and they show up at my house the next day.

Unfortunately, my scenario is probably a LOT more common than yours. There are only a few shops in business for a reason - people are cheap and will sacrifice service to save the almighty dollar.

Take the annual Outcast sale. THOUSANDS of people roll through that sale just to save a dime or two. Imagine if a tenth of those people went through there a week, or even a month! But they probably don't.

You gotta sell people on SERVICE, not PRODUCT.

If they offered a free reel tune up or guide replacement for you while you were listening to a seminar, then gave you a 50% off Matrix coupon at the end of the seminar. THEN you'd get a CUSTOMER. The next time his reel got wonky or he broke a guide he'd come back to your shop and probably pick up a few things while he was there.

Free only brings out the cheapo's and small businesses don't run on cheapo's!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

60hertz said:


> I guess I just see things differently.
> 
> Scenario #2:
> 
> ...


You know how much crap places sell on convenience?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Good luck with the sale.
Parking will be full.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

:band:

I hope to see you all there if anything like me I would rather talk fishing with other Anglers if Im not fishing. Its truly my pleasure to help anyone who might need to be pointed in the right direction or maybe want to learn what it is I do or how I use my go2's Dont be suprised if I start asking you questions as well. I really hope to see alot of forum members there its always nice to put a face next to a name. 

I also forgot to mention that Baker Act Charters will be there and possibly Southbound.:thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

The list keeps growing its pandemonium hahaha


----------



## Capt Jonathan (Feb 11, 2014)

There will be a few give a ways from www.Matrixshad.com at the sale. Nothing to break the bank, just trying to show appreciation to current customers in the Pensacola area and potentially enlighten new users to the Matrix Shad family. Dont worry Matrix Shad is not going to have to sell the farm after having the few give a ways are given away at this event. Thank you for concern though.


----------



## Capt Jonathan (Feb 11, 2014)

Make sure to watch this Episode of DockSide TV using Matrix Shad before you talk to Josh about them this weekend


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

As I make my living in Marketing at an ad agency... and having just participated in focus groups as an interviewer last week for fast food restaurants in Memphis... I can tell you that how a customer feels about your business will dictate how often they visit you. Great customer service can often negate issues. If you treat customers well and provide what they expect or more for the price they pay... they'll come back to you more often than your competitors. EVEN if price/value is better elsewhere. That does not apply to all people - but I think it applies in more situations than you think. If my local bait shop hooked me up with free gear and gave me sound advice that proved helpful, I would reward that store with my patronage more often than not. If a bait store offered me nothing but an exchange of product for money - I'll buy from Amazon on the next go-around.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

60hertz said:


> I'm going to try an explain my question again....
> 
> Let's assume I'm the owner of a new car parts store.
> 
> ...


So...let me get this right? You really, truly, honestly can't wrap your brain around the concept of free samples? Seriously? Why don't you tell us again...


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> So...let me get this right? You really, truly, honestly can't wrap your brain around the concept of free samples? Seriously? Why don't you tell us again...


The store is not giving away free samples.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Let me explain it from my perspective. I have never heard of this store before this post. If they posted that they were having a grand openning, i probably would not bother stopping by there because it is out of my way for my normal day to day travels. But with the free stuff and seminars, etc. I am definitely planning to go. All that stuff they are planning also made me read the post more closely and i read that they sell live croakers. Who else does that around here? Try ordering those off Amazon. So I'm going to get some free pizza and matrix shads and I'm going to check out the store. If they impress me with their offerings - artifical and live, I'll be back.

Brake pads are a poor comparison. You will have to buy a lot of plastic baits between brake pad replacements.
-Fisherdad1


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

What is the difference between a Matrix shad and a Cocahoe Minnow? Or a Saltwater Assassin? Or any of the other 50 soft plastic paddle tails on the market? Other than they are twice the price as everything else out there...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

60hertz said:


> The store is not giving away free samples.


But free samples are being given away at the store. I'm just wondering why it rubs you in such a bad way...


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> What is the difference between a Matrix shad and a Cocahoe Minnow? Or a Saltwater Assassin? Or any of the other 50 soft plastic paddle tails on the market? Other than they are twice the price as everything else out there...


Oh...I get it now. I didn't realize they were so expensive. I've heard about them for several years, the guys I fish with in MS rave about Matrix. I've just always used the el cheapo DOA CAL products. I guess all of this makes perfect sense now.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

John B. said:


> What is the difference between a Matrix shad and a Cocahoe Minnow? Or a Saltwater Assassin? Or any of the other 50 soft plastic paddle tails on the market? Other than they are twice the price as everything else out there...


That my friend is my number 1 question I get through people I fish with and forum members alike. Very very suttle differences. This is something I would say on sat. But since there are people who cantor wont show up let me explain now. 

1. Most importantly the tail never stops moving gravity makes that paddle swim. Take your favorite paddle tail put it on the lightest jighead you have move it through the water as slow as possible. The Matrix shads action never flounders, stops, or skips a beat. 

Example

When im fishing current I fish it very slow letting the current do all the work for me. As that Matrix is getting tossed and pushed along what do u think that tail is doing its swimming freely. This is about as natural as I can get since im not much of a bait guy. 

My list of reasons go on if you are truly interested in Matrix PM me and ill dial you on the who what when where why how for the Matrix
Shad and further explain but if you just want to argue, rant, or start a democracy over a lure. Then have a nice day


Example of PM
Is Matrix shad a Magical lure? No, but does it have a edge YES. Are there a million other companies producing tge same lure, Yes. Do they work the same NO. Are there some swim baits out there made just as Good, YES. Do they have the same colors NO. What about price these are cheaper, Thats Great. Go to Matrixshad.com and buy them by bulk cant beat what you get for the price there. Exc exc


The Ole great ones say 

Lures dont catch fish Anglers do

A hammer doesnt build a house carpenters do.

The Matrix Shad is a tool, I can show you how I use it to catch fish

The right tool for the right job. 
Bottom line it works


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

No scent or anything? I just find it hard to believe that it can out fish a Berkley Gulp.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

They have no scent, but I can tell you from a "bait" guy's perspective that Matrix Shad works. I've never been much of an artificial lure guy other than working a spoon through a grass flat every now any then, but I catch fish every time I use Matrix. Period.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

John B. said:


> No scent or anything? I just find it hard to believe that it can out fish a Berkley Gulp.


Now that is over priced for a soon to be dried up spunge. Although you can get the gulp rechargeable scent box throw the matrix in, and you might just be cooking with crisco


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> But free samples are being given away at the store. I'm just wondering why it rubs you in such a bad way...


Never said I was rubbed the wrong way. And, I would like to apologize if my questions made it seem as if I was being negative.

Avalon B&T has been "open" for several months, maybe closer to a year. I wonder WHY they are just now having a "Grand Opening" sale and HOW giving away free stuff was going to build a business. I live a few miles from them and have visited their store a few times.

BTW, there is another B&T shop just south of them on Avalon. I predict that one will fall and one will survive. One of these shops will just have to do something to set themselves apart from the other. Maybe this is what they're trying to do with the seminar, free give away's, and a Grand Opening event?

Almost everyone that posted seemed to get very defensive of Lim-It-Out. This was never about that. Never.

Several months ago I started a thread about "You Shop Would Have?"

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/your-shop-would-have-467194/index3/

Not one person said anything about discounts, give away's, or anything like that on the thread. It was all selection, quality, and service.

Just trying to figure things out is all...


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> But free samples are being given away at the store. I'm just wondering why it rubs you in such a bad way...


Never said I was rubbed the wrong way. And, I would like to apologize if my questions made it seem as if I was being negative.

Avalon B&T has been "open" for several months, maybe closer to a year. I wonder WHY they are just now having a "Grand Opening" sale and HOW giving away free stuff was going to build a business. I live a few miles from them and have visited their store a few times.

BTW, there is another B&T shop just south of them on Avalon. I predict that one will fall and one will survive. One of these shops will just have to do something to set themselves apart from the other. Maybe this is what they're trying to do with the seminar, free give away's, and a Grand Opening event?

Almost everyone that posted seemed to get very defensive of Lim-It-Out. This was never about that. Never.

Several months ago I started a thread about "You Shop Would Have?"

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/your-shop-would-have-467194/index3/

Not one person said anything about discounts, give away's, or anything like that on the thread. It was all selection, quality, and service.

Just trying to figure things out is all...


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Now that is over priced for a soon to be dried up spunge. Although you can get the gulp rechargeable scent box throw the matrix in, and you might just be cooking with crisco


Dude.... I'ma try it. Yessir.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

John B. said:


> No scent or anything? I just find it hard to believe that it can out fish a Berkley Gulp.


Gulp is one of the worst soft plastics I've used. I've caught fish on it but the catfish and other trash fish always get to it first. I use mirrolure soft plastics and have never had a problem with catching fish. They have great action and tons more colors. I don't have a need to try matrix shad because these have steadily killed fish. I'm sure matrix shad work great but I don't feel the need to jump on the bandwagon


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

southern yakker said:


> Gulp is one of the worst soft plastics I've used. I've caught fish on it but the catfish and other trash fish always get to it first. I use mirrolure soft plastics and have never had a problem with catching fish. They have great action and tons more colors. I don't have a need to try matrix shad because these have steadily killed fish. I'm sure matrix shad work great but I don't feel the need to jump on the bandwagon


Thats a comment I can respect. Still you should come out. This is a open invitation Ive read lots of your reports in the past and would love to meet yah. 

Although I would just like to add its not gulps plastics that make them good there designs need help.... take the scent away they suck, add their scent to your GO2 

Tight Lines
Josh


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Each lure has their own place in my opinion... action isn't everything. Hell, I catch more redfish in the sound dead sticking gulps under docks than anything else.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Thats a comment I can respect. Still you should come out. This is a open invitation Ive read lots of your reports in the past and would love to meet yah.
> 
> Although I would just like to add its not gulps plastics that make them good there designs need help.... take the scent away they suck, add their scent to your GO2
> 
> ...


Would love to make it out but gotta work. I gotta admit though I'm tempted to buy a pack of matrix shad after seeing your and everyone else's reports. I have a stockpile of soft plastics but one more bag could never hurt:thumbup:


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I've never had much luck with any swim baits or paddle tails in this area. I have caught fish on them but I have caught many more on soft plastic jerk baits such as Zoom flukes and Slayer ssb. I mostly fish shallow clear flats during daylight hours and I don't think the fish I target want a lot of action. Instead, from my experience, they prefer a more subtle presentation. 

I'm sure that the Matrix Shads as good or better than any other paddle tail. However, I think they need to offer a stand up jig head and a shad style jig head to their line up. In my opinion, their current jig heads are not very good for fishing shallow flats. They regularly helicopter while casting which greatly shortens casting distance. The ability to make long casts is paramount to consistently catching fish on clear shallow flats. 

In addition to different style jig heads, I think Matrix should offer some jig heads with a 3/0 or 4/0 wide gapped hook. From my experience, hook up ratios are much higher with jig heads that have wide gapped hooks when compared to jig heads with small hooks. If I was going to use a Matrix Shad then I would put it on a stand up jig head with a 3/0 or 4/0 hook. As far as I know, Matrix does not sell that type of jig head.

As far as Gulp!, I think they are ridiculously over priced, frail, and no better than any other plastic. Currently, a pack of jerk shads will last about 5 minutes if used to fish the Sound or Big Lagoon.

My $0.02, take it for whatever you think it's worth.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Butch

Brings up many good points some I agree with some I have found ways to counter or adapt to. Either way I dont want to spill all the beans here b4 Sat. 

The suttle presentation with little to no action is something I do alot as well but under the right settings and certain conditions. I will further explain sat.

Hope to see you there David:thumbup:

Oh by the way working the bait slow in the middle of the day in summertime with clear skies isnt how I work my bait 75% of the time at all. I learned something from my buddy Jeff that would knock your socks off. Hense why I like to fish with other people googan or pro ive learned from them all. I will further explain sat.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

As said, the Matrix has awesome tail action. Especially so for a paddletail/shad that size. Only thing to match it would be larger, longer paddletails not as productive for bay fishing. 

I use it like a swim bait with a steady retrieve barely in, or slightly over the grass. When you get in the grass, don't jerk it out. Lift rod tip high and keep reeling. Just when it comes free you often get hit. Drives trout and flounder wild that way coming out of the grass.

Went out for short kayak trip yesterday eve and boated 3, lost one and hooked a few more. Remember, you want it skimming the grass. Also, when it goes over sand patch let it drop to bottom, and twitch til back in grass again.

If there were some scented plastic with the same action, I'd go with it. Tried them all. Stiff as boards in comparison. Even tried the unscented and find Matrix better. Best combo is Matrix and pro gel or gulp spray.


----------



## Capt Jonathan (Feb 11, 2014)

John B. said:


> No scent or anything? I just find it hard to believe that it can out fish a Berkley Gulp.



You talking about pricing and now comparing matrix to gulp. Gulp is more expensive than live shrimp.


----------



## Capt Jonathan (Feb 11, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> I've never had much luck with any swim baits or paddle tails in this area. I have caught fish on them but I have caught many more on soft plastic jerk baits such as Zoom flukes and Slayer ssb. I mostly fish shallow clear flats during daylight hours and I don't think the fish I target want a lot of action. Instead, from my experience, they prefer a more subtle presentation.
> 
> I'm sure that the Matrix Shads as good or better than any other paddle tail. However, I think they need to offer a stand up jig head and a shad style jig head to their line up. In my opinion, their current jig heads are not very good for fishing shallow flats. They regularly helicopter while casting which greatly shortens casting distance. The ability to make long casts is paramount to consistently catching fish on clear shallow flats.
> 
> ...




Well said 
Put matrix on any jig head you prefer. It works well on many different hook set ups.


----------



## Capt Jonathan (Feb 11, 2014)

60hertz said:


> John B. said:
> 
> 
> > What is the difference between a Matrix shad and a Cocahoe Minnow? Or a Saltwater Assassin? Or any of the other 50 soft plastic paddle tails on the market? Other than they are twice the price as everything else out there...
> ...


100 packs online for 30$
Does doa offer that? 

30 cents a lure hard to beat. If we are really comparing matrix to Cochahoe minnow put both on a 1/4 oz head let both fall to bottom then post. It apples and oranges.


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Back to the OP, I think it's cool that you guys are making the effort to do this get together. I'll definitely stop by and meet you guys, I'm always down for soaking up some fishing knowledge.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ill be planning a presentation at 1130
1 on 1 time will be throughout the corse of me being there 1000- 1300

See yall there


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Good seeing ya. Thanks for the Matrix

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey it was nice to meet all yall!! Take care, catch some fish. It was truley my pleasure. If anybody has any more questions about anything just let me know

Tight Lines and good fishin


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Hey it was nice to meet all yall!! Take care, catch some fish. It was truley my pleasure. If anybody has any more questions about anything just let me know
> 
> Tight Lines and good fishin


You better have saved me my samples......:shifty: Glad all went well today! Sorry I was sleeping all day!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I got a tour of all the bait tanks they had in the back. These boys are serious about their live baits. I think I just found my supplier for a endless amount of croakers, finger mullet, and pin fish. When in doubt its nice to have a bait guy with that kind of variety very convenient when need be.

Jason
Ill let you dip into my private stash. Dang dude I saw everyone there but you hahaha no worries... next time bud


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> I've never had much luck with any swim baits or paddle tails in this area. I have caught fish on them but I have caught many more on soft plastic jerk baits such as Zoom flukes and Slayer ssb. I mostly fish shallow clear flats during daylight hours and I don't think the fish I target want a lot of action. Instead, from my experience, they prefer a more subtle presentation.
> 
> I'm sure that the Matrix Shads as good or better than any other paddle tail. However, I think they need to offer a stand up jig head and a shad style jig head to their line up. In my opinion, their current jig heads are not very good for fishing shallow flats. They regularly helicopter while casting which greatly shortens casting distance. The ability to make long casts is paramount to consistently catching fish on clear shallow flats.
> 
> ...


 Mirrors my thoughts. My biggest complaint about jigheads is either too small, or old style hooks. Nice post.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

A big thanks to Avalon B&T for putting this together. I enjoyed the Pizza and meeting a few more people......
Thanks Josh for letting me ease drop on some of your tips and conversations and sharing some of your secrets as well as baiting a hook for me. I always seem to bunch too much or not enough plastic on the jig head for the lure to look right..... I should have introduced myself (I was wearing the PFF T shirt)............................thanks again


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

There is only one soft body bait that has weathered the times..."STING RAY GRUB"!

I have been fishing them for 45 years and lets just say I and my clients have killed a minimum 50,000 fish with the 1/4oz redhead jig and sting ray grub in assorted colors !

Enough said!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Snagged Line said:


> A big thanks to Avalon B&T for putting this together. I enjoyed the Pizza and meeting a few more people......
> Thanks Josh for letting me ease drop on some of your tips and conversations and sharing some of your secrets as well as baiting a hook for me. I always seem to bunch too much or not enough plastic on the jig head for the lure to look right..... I should have introduced myself (I was wearing the PFF T shirt)............................thanks again



Take those pointers I gave you and think about what I said the next time you hit the water. Remember lures are tools, Anglers make them work, Im sure they will work for you. 

Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

captwesrozier said:


> There is only one soft body bait that has weathered the times..."STING RAY GRUB"!
> 
> I have been fishing them for 45 years and lets just say I and my clients have killed a minimum 50,000 fish with the 1/4oz redhead jig and sting ray grub in assorted colors !
> 
> Enough said!


Cant beat a soft plastic. They have been around since 4ever been catching fish consistently since the creation of the 1st worm. I have no doubts of your endeavors. Anyone who fishes 1 lure for 45 years obviously should have the technicalities of the base presentations down to the T. Inovation and minor tweaks come with the tinkering of old fashioned lures. Matrix has done just that with the paddletail swim baits, this is called a revolution. And if swimbaits isnt your cup of tea I understand although I bet you would do just as good if you tied a Matrix on. 

I bet I can take your grub and catch fish without a doubt in my mind. 

Capt. Saying one soft plastic is the magical bait and all you need or will weather any storm is just a little over jelous! Say that at the Icast show and the Pro's will laugh. That doesnt sell me, tell me how, why, when, where and ill be impressed presentation of a lure catches a fish. Lures are only as good as the holder. You see Im the type willing to back up my catch photos with the how... the how is the million dollar bait and Matrix is my hammer

Matrix shad is a tool with lots of how to videos brought to you by docksideLA.com. I stay veritale while on the water one lure isnt enough for this guy. Matrix is about to launch a new series of paddle tails making them more versatile while still holding there frame designs. When those come out another 50,000 fish will be caught on those by Anglers across the nation.
Also a topwater plug is currently undergoing fabrication. You see sir its not about just one lure, its about the versatility in these lures and company.

Have a nice day!


Tight lines Capt.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you fish any tournaments?


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Capt. Saying one soft plastic is the magical bait and all you need or will weather any storm is just a little over jelous.



When did Capt. Wes say that?

On topic. If I'm ever in Milton, I'll stop by. I'm all about local small bubsiness.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

gator7_5 said:


> When did Capt. Wes say that?
> 
> On topic. If I'm ever in Milton, I'll stop by. I'm all about local small bubsiness.


Well the "weather the storm" comment 45 years yada yada... :no: 
Honestly where is he trying to go with that.

Doesnt have anything to do with the OP:no:

Grubs? Alrighty then. 

Next...

Should have said try these I like them they're my confidence bait. Maybe send me a PM... send me a pack let me try it. But to cut in on the thread with nothing to say other then 50k plus fish weather the storm for 45 years , enough said!..... I dont know whatev.

Maybe ill give them a try


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

i HOPE LOTS OF FOLKS CAME BY. Any publicity is good publicity.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope this link works... Me vs. Crab on Matrix Shad......lol


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Snagged Line said:


> I hope this link works... Me vs. Crab on Matrix Shad......lol
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7D0hYxzsSs


Cool video, shows that tail action! Im heading out tonight for some cool breeze action


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Cool video, shows that tail action! Im heading out tonight for some cool breeze action




This is my last derail on this thread... I posted the other video first because the bait was on the jig head strait where this one is kinda bunched up... When I was retrieving the lure from tossing it off of the bank, this crazy little crab ambushed it as it swam by... I guess it was an example of the "Reaction Strike" you mentioned... The Crab acted "Pissed off" by the presence of the lure in his space... In the other video I posted he was about worn out from chasing my bait......lol 

Thanks again for your help today...


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

captwesrozier said:


> There is only one soft body bait that has weathered the times..."STING RAY GRUB"!
> 
> I have been fishing them for 45 years and lets just say I and my clients have killed a minimum 50,000 fish with the 1/4oz redhead jig and sting ray grub in assorted colors !
> 
> Enough said!



The ole sting ray grub. My dad and I used to kill the stripe (white bass) with a white sting ray on Lake Neely Henry and Weiss Lake when I was a kid. We also did well with the _Little George_, but that bait was a pain to reel in with a Zebco 808.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good to meet ya Josh. Got your few samples and went in and bought some jig heads. Hope to get to use them this week!

Side note, great place enjoyed all the diffrent vendors and folks, USCG and FWC


----------

